

Nicer C99 APIs with Designated Initializers - silentbicycle
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2014/10/08/c99-api-designated-initializer/

======
norcimo5
His code snippets are not showing up correctly on his site:

"bool ok = socket99_open(&amp;cfg, &amp;res);"

~~~
silentbicycle
Fixed, thanks.

~~~
norcimo5
Great post! I'm a diehard embedded C programmer, so any new language tidbit is
always welcome. Thanks! ;)

